# With 1500, what would you do?



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

So i have a little bit to spend, i was interested to know what i can do with 1500 dollars to the old nissan, i have 126000 miles and i was thinking about a long block and some nice bolt on's. Any ideas? i want to get all i can for the buck!

Suggestions are greatly welcomed!


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

How does it run now? 126,000 really isn't to bad for an SR20DE motor, there are people on the SR20DE forums who have bolted on turbos with more miles on their engines then that. So if it runs ok get a header ($200-$400), cold air intake ($100-$200), cams ($400-$600), and exhaust ($200-$600). If you have money left (getting good deals or buying used) get a JWT computer set up for the mods you have. Of course if you have some of these already you may want to get KYB AGX's and some coil overs or other springs.

I have a 92 SE-R that has 117,000 miles and this is basically what I am doing. I got a Stromung exhaust (used $300), JWT POP ($70 used), Hypercoil custom B13 springs ($260 new), KYB GR-2's ($75 used), Hotshot Gen 5 Header ($355 new group buy), and 200sx 15" wheels with new Kumho tires ($400 used), front STB ($26 new group buy), and rear stb ($65 new group buy). Total $1551, just saving up for cams and an ecu to complete my little project. Good luck.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmmm...
knock two years off your mortgage;
start, or increase, your retirement account;
replace your wardrobe;
buy tools;
home theater system;

You might gather I'm not big on casually throwing that kind of money at a car unless you have specific goals.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd make a CAI, put a pacesetter header and catback on, AD22's, maybe some secutrity and audio upgrades.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

So my nissan runs ok seems fairly peppy, the thing is i have no intention of buying a new car any time soon so that leaves me with the nissan for a little while still, so the $1500 has to make him more reliable and able to take another couple of years of use. I am not that hard on him, but i also use the car. I have a pop charger and exhaust, springs and rims, so now what? Bullfrg, your post was sweet, good info. thanks.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

As well, do you think that 126000 is to high for new cams? i want to get some more pep from the motor, that is why i was thinking about buying a long block and before install, throwing some cams and maybe a intake and exhaust manifold in it.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

unless the engine is burning oil or you have low compression i wouldn't bother with a long block.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

i do belive that i would turbo that bad boy with that kind of cashola!


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

$1500 is probably enough to go turbo if you buy used stuff and install it yourself. But mostly it costs people more than that. I am not sure that would meet Gump's goals of making his car more reliable. It isn't the turbo and it parts that make it expensive it is all the other things to make it work (bigger exhaust, FMIC, ECU or SAFC). These things add up.

You could always spend it on cams and have a mechanic take a good look at it to make sure all is ok. Then replace anything that is not. I think putting cams in at 126,000 miles is ok, there are plenty of people that have put them on higher mileage SE-R's with no problems. My friend Jason has a 94 with around 120,000 miles that is running s3 cams and turbo with no problems. Plus you do not have a header so I would get one of those. Pacesetter good value per hp or Hotshot most hp. 

Header and cams would still leave money left over for saving for a rainy day and you would have most of the bolt ons.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

You can get a lot of info on SR20DE forums specific to SE-R's. I know I have.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there a middle point between hotshot and the pacesetter? hotshot is way to much for me, i cant manage to spend that on a header, pace setter has a bad name for cheap shit, any ideas on that?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Not to forget about the other posts, i would love to go turbo, but i would rather like bllfrg had mentioned, get it more reliable and a little more bang for the buck. cams are def a thought as well.

Bllfrg, FMIC, SAFC?


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

i know the fmic(front mount intercooler) but the safc im not so sure about


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Pacesetter is alright if you don't mind doctoring the stuff up, but if you want simple bolt ons then spend the extra money. Pacesetter's stuff you have to paint once you get it and if you have a welder it's a good idea to beef up the welds where the primaries are welded onto the mounting plate. So for me there's no contest, I'd buy the pacesetter and make the necessary changes. The Apexi S-AFC is an Air/Fuel Computer it's a cheaper alternative (about $200 less) to having your computer reprogrammed by JWT. However you do have to know how to set the thing up and unless you put a lot of time on the dyno into tuning it, you won't get the same performance out of it that you'd get out of a JWT. I always thought this was the route I'd go, but unless I can get one dirt cheap, I'm just going to bite the bullet and send my ECU in to JWT when I do my DET swap. When I get my vendor's set up I'll see what I can get these things for.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

So what do you think about a redtop sr20det for 1300? with all the goodies?? i dont know for sure yet. but i have a buddy who is gonna try to line it up, this is with the ecu and harness.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Sounds like a really good deal, especially with the ECU and harness. Then you can send your stock ECU for reprogramming later on if you make changes like fuel rail with bigger injectors, regulator, Z32 MAF, etc. That's not $1300 shipped is it? I know you only have $1500 but I'd save more and while the DET is out, replace all the seals you can (timing cover, crank seals, etc.), new water pump, new tranny shaft seals, ES mount inserts, weld the tranny case or JB weld it, put in a nice clutch and a lightweight flywheel, as well as some UR pullies, just do the ones that count, the other's are a waste of money. You'll need a bigger exhaust for sure. So were talking about having to double your money, but you can get the engine all prepped as you can afford the other parts and when you've got it all there, spend a weekend on the swap and you'll be set.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Naa, i gotta add shipping, but i think i am gonna go for this, have you heard the rumor about bluebird motors and the dreaded "# 3" rod bearing? What are some good things to watch or look for in this purchase? as well, did some more stuff to the nissan this weekend, got all kinds of body parts and a jwt pop charger, little different from what i had on there, got some more mid range kick!


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Toolapcfan info is right on about SAFC. Sorry about using those acronyms and then taling off for the weekend. $1300 for a det sounds pretty good, but like I said it is the other things that get expensive. If you dicide to do a FMIC instead of the top mount that comes on the det that will be like $800 and then the ecu and bigger exhaust on top of that. Not to mention the water pump and other things you should do to the engine before you put it in.

Make sure it comes with the intercooler, you can plumb the top mount and mount it in the front if you know the right people. But running it on top would work you just need to get some air to it (WRX hood scoop).


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22352



Have you read this?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i luv the new 2004 STi scoops.. who doesnt love em


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm actually the one getting a -DET for $1300, and it came from a seller on this forum, the shop is SC imports out of Cali. The engine includes all the hardware for the intercooler, harness, and ecu. I got pics of the engine from them, it looked pretty good, but I shall see when I get the thing. Im having it shipped to a shop, so shipping is gonna run me $120. On all these seals, can I just get the seals for a -DE from the dealer, or should I contact a place like Mossy? I definetly plan on doing all of the simple stuff, and maybe even the rod bearings. Why not I figure.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

DE seals should work fine, I'd call Mossy and Courtesy and get prices from both. You might find one is cheaper than the other.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Yep, I read that on SR20DE Forum.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Gump!!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks man, i am getting old! Uggh. So what do you think about that forum and do you think any of those motors purchased should be inspected before running?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22566


Any comments?


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I bet I am older than you, maybe not but most people on the other forum are younger than me. I really like the SR20DE Forums, there is a lot of info out there specific to that engine. Nissan forums are nice but I spend more time over there then here. 

Not sure about the compression, I was thinking I needed to have this done on my car but why mess with something that seems to be working .


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

True, i just did it to know what i was dealing with. I will check out the sr20de forums and see what i can find. Thanks for all your info.


----------

